# Mikrofon Zalman ZM-MIC1 zu leise trotz 100% Aufnahmelautstärke



## DeathVirus99 (12. Oktober 2014)

*Mikrofon Zalman ZM-MIC1 zu leise trotz 100% Aufnahmelautstärke*

Hey Leute,
Ich weiß dass es schon Beiträge mit diesem Thema gibt, aber die Mikrofon-Verstärkung bringt bei mir keinen großen Sinn.

Zum meiner Hardware:
Mainboard: Ausus Z-87 Pro (ich nutze den Onboard Soundchip)
Mikrofon: Zalman ZM-MIC1  &  altes unbekanntes Mikrofon
Weitere Infos kann ich gerne auf Nachfrage noch hinzufügen.

Zum Problem: 
Mein Problem ist, dass ich anfangs ein altes Mikrofon von einer unbekannten Firma nutze, welches auch bestimmt nicht das beste war. Im VoIP call (egal welcher Dienst), oder in  Aufnahmen mit irgendwelchen Programmen o.ä. war ich nur ganz leise bzw. gar nicht zu hören. In den Audio-Treibern, stand die Aufnahme-Lautstärke des Mikrofons auf 100%, also hatte ich die Mikrofon verstärkung hoch gestellt, bei 30db (höchste Stufe) war ich auch zu hören, aber nur mit einem extremen Rauschen.
Also kaufte ich das Zalman ZM-MIC1 welches ja für völlig ausreichende Soundqualität im VoIP-Call bekannt ist, aber auch hier das gleiche; ich bin nur mit extremer Verstärkung zu hören, und dann mit unerträglichem Rauschen.

Meine Frage:
Wie kann ich dieses Problem lösen? Liegt es vielleicht am MoBo? Oder habe ich etwas falsch eingestellt?


----------



## SamSoNight (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mikrofon Zalman ZM-MIC1 zu leise trotz 100% Aufnahmelautstärke*

Scheint am Onboardsound zu liegen. Eine externe USB Soundkarte nur für das Mikro wäre eine einfache und günstige Lösung. Gute Erfahrungen hat ein Kumpel mit dieser gemacht: CSL - USB 7.1 Soundkarte extern | Dynamic 3D Surround: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Er hat mit seinem Headset am Onboardsound auch furchtbar gerauscht. Nach Umstieg auf diese Soundkarte hört er sich glasklar an. Die Kopfhörer sollten an das Ding nicht angeschlossen werden, beim Output wird moderner Onboardsound höchstwahrscheinlich besser sein.


----------



## HordyH (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mikrofon Zalman ZM-MIC1 zu leise trotz 100% Aufnahmelautstärke*

hast mal in den Windows Aufnahme rumgespielt?

rechtsklick Lautsprecher Taskleiste > Aufnahmegeräte > rechtsklick aufs Mic > Eigenschaften > Reiter Benutzerdefiniert > Haken bei Mic Verstärkung rein und je nach dem wo es angeschlossen ist, bei Front Mic den haken rein bzw raus > Pegel auf 100 stellen


----------



## DeathVirus99 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mikrofon Zalman ZM-MIC1 zu leise trotz 100% Aufnahmelautstärke*



SamSoNight schrieb:


> Scheint am Onboardsound zu liegen. Eine externe USB Soundkarte nur für das Mikro wäre eine einfache und günstige Lösung. Gute Erfahrungen hat ein Kumpel mit dieser gemacht: CSL - USB 7.1 Soundkarte extern | Dynamic 3D Surround: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> Er hat mit seinem Headset am Onboardsound auch furchtbar gerauscht. Nach Umstieg auf diese Soundkarte hört er sich glasklar an. Die Kopfhörer sollten an das Ding nicht angeschlossen werden, beim Output wird moderner Onboardsound höchstwahrscheinlich besser sein.



Danke, da hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht...Aber ich finde es merkwürdig, denn ich habe mir für ca. 160€ ein Mainboard gekauft, und Asus war mir eigentlich als gute MoBo Firma bekannt?!?


----------



## NuVirus (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mikrofon Zalman ZM-MIC1 zu leise trotz 100% Aufnahmelautstärke*

Ich habe mit dem Mikro auch das Problem das man um mich vernünftig zu verstehen wirklich direkt reinsprechen muss also im richtigen Winkel was in der Praxis einfach nicht möglich ist.
Habe es an eine Creative Titanium angeschlossen, am Asus Onboard Sound hatte ich es glaube ich auch schon getestet.


----------



## DeathVirus99 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mikrofon Zalman ZM-MIC1 zu leise trotz 100% Aufnahmelautstärke*



HordyH schrieb:


> hast mal in den Windows Aufnahme rumgespielt?
> 
> rechtsklick Lautsprecher Taskleiste > Aufnahmegeräte > rechtsklick aufs Mic > Eigenschaften > Reiter Benutzerdefiniert > Haken bei Mic Verstärkung rein und je nach dem wo es angeschlossen ist, bei Front Mic den haken rein bzw raus > Pegel auf 100 stellen



Die Windows Aufnahmeeinstellungen, sind die gleichen wie das was ich im Realtek Treiber eingestellt hatte (wenn ich eins verstelle, ist das andere genauso eingestellt).
Eine "Front Mic" Option gibt es bei mir irgendwie nicht?!?
Der Pegel und die Verstärkung stehen auf höchster Stufe, da man mich so wenigstens ein bisschen hören kann (wenn auch mit extremen Rauschen). Und bei Skype u.ä. ist die Aufnahmelautstärke natürlich auch auf höchster Stufe.


----------



## DeathVirus99 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mikrofon Zalman ZM-MIC1 zu leise trotz 100% Aufnahmelautstärke*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Ich habe mit dem Mikro auch das Problem das man um mich vernünftig zu verstehen wirklich direkt reinsprechen muss also im richtigen Winkel was in der Praxis einfach nicht möglich ist.
> Habe es an eine Creative Titanium angeschlossen, am Asus Onboard Sound hatte ich es glaube ich auch schon getestet.


 
??? Heißt das du hast das Problem mit dem Mikro auch an der anderen Soundkarte (Creative Titanium) oder nur an dem Onboard-Chip?
Und hast du das Problem nur mit diesem Mikro oder auch mit anderen Mikros?


----------



## S754 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mikrofon Zalman ZM-MIC1 zu leise trotz 100% Aufnahmelautstärke*

Aktuellster Realtek Treiber R 2.75 installiert?
Realtek HD-Audio-Treiber R2.75 zum Download für Windows 8/8.1


----------



## NuVirus (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mikrofon Zalman ZM-MIC1 zu leise trotz 100% Aufnahmelautstärke*



DeathVirus99 schrieb:


> ??? Heißt das du hast das Problem mit dem Mikro auch an der anderen Soundkarte (Creative Titanium) oder nur an dem Onboard-Chip?
> Und hast du das Problem nur mit diesem Mikro oder auch mit anderen Mikros?


 
Hatte zumindest immer wieder Probleme mal liefs ganz gut dann wieder kaum verständlich irgendwie - nutze es auch eher selten von daher noch nicht so extrem damit beschäftigt.


----------



## Lt.Ford (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mikrofon Zalman ZM-MIC1 zu leise trotz 100% Aufnahmelautstärke*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Ich habe mit dem Mikro auch das Problem das man um mich vernünftig zu verstehen wirklich direkt reinsprechen muss also im richtigen Winkel was in der Praxis einfach nicht möglich ist.


 This.

Hatte mir das Mikro, nach unzähligen Empfehlungen hier im Forum, auch zugelegt. Das Mikrofon hat zwar tatsächlich eine ausgezeichnete Sprachqualität, allerdings nur im richtigen Winkel, der, wie NuVirus schon geschrieben hat, in der Praxis unmöglich zu erreichen ist. Hat man diesen Winkel nicht, dann klingt das Mikro dumpf und hallig.

Zum Thema selbst: Liegt zu 100% am Mainboard-Soundchip. Hatte nämlich ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem (auch viel zu leise etc.) und nach dem Umstieg auf eine richtige Soundkarte war das Problem weg.


----------



## DeathVirus99 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mikrofon Zalman ZM-MIC1 zu leise trotz 100% Aufnahmelautstärke*



S754 schrieb:


> Aktuellster Realtek Treiber R 2.75 installiert?
> Realtek HD-Audio-Treiber R2.75 zum Download für Windows 8/8.1



Habe von Asus die Treiberversion 6.0.1.7023


----------



## S754 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mikrofon Zalman ZM-MIC1 zu leise trotz 100% Aufnahmelautstärke*

Lade trotzdem mal bitte den aktuellsten Realtek Treiber von der PCGH Website runter und schau dann ob es besser geht. Vorher natürlich den alten Treiber deinstallieren.


----------



## DeathVirus99 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mikrofon Zalman ZM-MIC1 zu leise trotz 100% Aufnahmelautstärke*



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> This.
> 
> Hatte mir das Mikro, nach unzähligen Empfehlungen hier im Forum, auch zugelegt. Das Mikrofon hat zwar tatsächlich eine ausgezeichnete Sprachqualität, allerdings nur im richtigen Winkel, der, wie NuVirus schon geschrieben hat, in der Praxis unmöglich zu erreichen ist. Hat man diesen Winkel nicht, dann klingt das Mikro dumpf und hallig.
> 
> Zum Thema selbst: Liegt zu 100% am Mainboard-Soundchip. Hatte nämlich ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem (auch viel zu leise etc.) und nach dem Umstieg auf eine richtige Soundkarte war das Problem weg.


 
Vielen Dank für die viele Hilfe
Ich werde mir dann warschenlich ein USB-Mikrofon zulegen, dann bin ich die Probleme warscheinlich los...Bin aber von Asus schon ein bisschen enttäuscht was die Qualität des Mobos angeht...


----------



## DeathVirus99 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mikrofon Zalman ZM-MIC1 zu leise trotz 100% Aufnahmelautstärke*



S754 schrieb:


> Lade trotzdem mal bitte den aktuellsten Realtek Treiber von der PCGH Website runter und schau dann ob es besser geht. Vorher natürlich den alten Treiber deinstallieren.


 
Dass probiere ich dann jetzt nochmal aus


----------



## dippaz (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mikrofon Zalman ZM-MIC1 zu leise trotz 100% Aufnahmelautstärke*

Ich hab mein Zalman-Mic an ner Xonar DX. Funktioniert ausreichend laut und in wirklich guter Qualität (besser könnte man zumindest absolut nicht für den Preis erwarten). Winkel spielt dabei keine wichtige Rolle, darf logischerweise nur nicht viel zu weit weg sein.


----------

